# Overclock /GPU bottle neck question



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

Hello

I just built a new system: i7 2600k, win 7 64, 8gb ram Gskill, 750w corsair *I also plan to run the Dell u2711 monitor its 27" 2560X1440.*

But im missing a video card because they are expensive and I want to make sure I get it right the first time. Right now im using my old 8800 ultra.

If I went with a GTX 590. Could I over clock my CPU/system enough to take advantage of this card so that its matched to my OCed system?
would 4.9Ghz be enough? I suspect that's about my upper limit.

I do like the 590 because of its extra performance that I think would come in handy due to the high resolution of the U2711 and provide a longer lifespan (overkill now but just right in about a year or so).

Thanks

-Gun


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

No OC'ing should be needed with a 3.4GHz (3.8GHz Turbo Boost) Q-Core CPU.
But you will need to up the PSU to 850W for the GTX 590.


----------



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

So even as it stands now you think the CPU would be matched well to the GTX 590?


----------



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

I think my 750w will work....The max W for the 590 is 365w

the max I could think of for my CPU is 125

Thats 490 total to run the CPU + GPU

The computer is using 163w right now including the monitor. 

163 + 490 = 653 that leaves a 100w buffer plus the total includes the monitor + CPU/GPU idle W and CPU/GPU max W

Should be okay right?

Thanks

-Gun


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Nvidia recommends 750W minimum. 
Your money-your choice.


----------



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

They say 700w now...Ill proceed carefully I trust my Corsair...but maybe this is a good excuse to get that clamp Amp meter ive wanted for a while


----------



## Eddie.Dean.19 (Dec 15, 2011)

Tyree said:


> Nvidia recommends 750W minimum.
> Your money-your choice.


+1
spend the little xtra now so you don't spend a lot later


----------

